# OMG so much blood!



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I hit the quick on my poor little guy.

He was such a trooper, but there seemed to be so much blood. I felt so bad!

Of course, I couldn't find my styptic powder and had to use cornstarch instead. I was so surprised by how much it bled.

Brody barely even flinched. He's such a tough boy!

Anyhow, I feel so bad. Now, I'm scared to do his nails!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It will be ok. Take a deep breath and breathe.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know just how you feel. I have done that to Whimsy before. I have my styptic powder out and ready to go before I start her nails just in case. Blood on her white paw looks a lot worse then what it really is...but I still feel bad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've done it to Kodi too. Most of his nails are black, so you can't see at all, and if he wiggles... It seems to be much more traumatic for us than for them!

And if you want to see bleeding, you should see what happens when a small parrotlet breaks a pin feather! (the feathers that are just growing in when they moult) that can actually be a life-trhreatening bleed. And the only solution is to pull the broken piece of feather out with pliers... on a struggling, bleeding, 4" bird! All I can say is I'm glad our bird vet is very close by and was open when it happened. I wrapped her in a towel, told my son to keep pressure on it, and we drove her right over. They were very calm about it... I, OTOH, was a TOTAL wreck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I did that once when Zoey was very small. I'm scared every time I do it. Maddie gets hers done at the groomer because she wiggles so much and the nails are black.


----------

